# Current Venomous i keep



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

This was the first snake i started out with, there is a older post which when i got her. This is her now,i got her at about 8''-9'' and now she is 18''
White lipped tree Viper.(Trimeresurus albolabris)








Western Bush Viper.(Atheris chlorechis)








Nose Horned Viper(Vipera ammodytes)








1 of 3 Red Rattle Snakes.(Crotalus Ruber)








Second Nose Horned.(Vipera ammodytes)








Other 2 Red Rattle Snakes.(Crotalus Ruber)








Southern Pacific Rattlesnake(Crotalus oreganus helleri)









Thanks for looking.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice collection! :2thumb:

I'd love to add a bush viper to mine!


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

I did think it was weston diamond at first, their is just somthing about them very nice


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

That rattle snake is...SICK!! Nice collection


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> That rattle snake is..._*SICK*_!! Nice collection


why? whats up with it?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha sorry I meant "SICK" in a good way pal. It's how we talk round hear, sorry agen i can see how it looks now!!


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice collection mate. My favourite has to be the albolabris.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> That rattle snake is...SICK!! Nice collection


Cheers, and yeah i knew what you ment when you said sick btw :lol2:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

malarkine said:


> Nice collection mate. My favourite has to be the albolabris.


Thanks, yeah they are a very nice snake, thats why i started with one, not because of the potency(incase anyone was wondering).:grin1:


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

All awesome snakes, just curious but where's your closest hospital with anti-venom? : victory:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Carnuss said:


> All awesome snakes, just curious but where's your closest hospital with anti-venom? : victory:


Thank's and the closest hospital that will stock anti-venom is in Liverpool.


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin great Mark the Southern Pacific looks like it has settled in well


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

chrismisk said:


> Lookin great Mark the Southern Pacific looks like it has settled in well


Thanks Chris , yeah he has settled very well and hammering back food like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

Thata good to hear but seeing as who he came from I'm not suprised, have you got any pics of the prairie up. Have to say they are two of my favs and if I had my liecence they would be with me and not you:lol2:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

chrismisk said:


> Thata good to hear but seeing as who he came from I'm not suprised, have you got any pics of the prairie up. Have to say they are two of my favs and if I had my liecence they would be with me and not you:lol2:


:lol2: i dont have any pics of the prairie yet, ill get some soon, a friend is holding onto them for me for the moment while im fixing up a tank for them.


----------

